# What Watch Does Gordon Ramsey Wear?



## essexlandy (Jan 25, 2006)

Anyone know what watch Gordon Ramsey wears? It looks quite smart silver with yellow face and three black dials and a leather strap. anyone any idea what it is?


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

I suppose we could ask the f***er


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

I'd assumed it was a Britebling of some sort - but I could be wrong.


----------



## essexlandy (Jan 25, 2006)

ha ha
















Yep I think it is a bretling, but just wondered if anyone knew. I like the look of it


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Aii it's a Britebling









Maybe a Colt or Superocean I would guess.

Regards

Bry



essexlandy said:


> ha ha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DynamiteD (Apr 21, 2005)

He wears a yellow-dialed Breitling on the TV series, my guess is a Chronomat. He's been spotted in a cheap digital when he ran the Marathon, and I'm not sure what this is, it looks vintage?

http://images-eu.amazon.com/images/P/15800...01.LZZZZZZZ.jpg


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

DynamiteD said:


> ... and I'm not sure what this is, it looks vintage?
> 
> http://images-eu.amazon.com/images/P/15800...01.LZZZZZZZ.jpg


I reckon that's a Yachtmaster. There was a photo of him wearing one in the Mail's Saturday TV guide some time last year.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

I was thinking the same whilst watching his Kitchen Nightmares programme. It reminds me of a yellow dialled Accurist Chronograph that Argos were selling a good few years ago but I suppose with his wealth, it's more likely to be in the Brietling league!

Andrew.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

julian said:


> I suppose we could ask the f***er


Funniest thing Ive read for ages


----------



## essexlandy (Jan 25, 2006)

Trouble is he would reply F^&* off!!!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

essexlandy said:


> Anyone know what watch Gordon Ramsey wears? It looks quite smart silver with yellow face and three black dials and a leather strap. anyone any idea what it is?


According to this ebay seller it's a Timex









http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Chronograph-timex_W0...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think Gordons watch sub dials are 3 6 9 ......


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

jasonm said:


> I think Gordons watch sub dials are 3 6 9 ......


Jason,i am a big Breitling fan and have Breitling catalogues spanning many many years.On page78 of the Chronologue3 1998 there is a Chronomat Longitude model that looks very very like Gordon Ramseys watch yellow dial 3 black subdials .The watch illistrated has a black sharkskin strap.I noticed on his Tv programe last night that the black strap on his watch had the unmistakable white stitching of a Breitling.By the way a really like your chrono colt as shown on the friday thread!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I think Gordon the gob might best consider an Orient, they keep good time.

I'm wearing my new one now and I'm very impressed.









You'll have to wait a while to see it though.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks Andi,









And I think your right about the Chronomat


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Could it be this one?


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Running_man said:


> Could it be this one?


Spot on Running Man! That is the exact model Breitling i meant but dont have the I.T skills yet to post pictures to the forum.Good one mate


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

The watch I saw him wearing on some food program or something (is he a cook?







) I thought was a Rolex Chrono...the sub dials where at 3-6-9 looked very much like a Rolochronomaticsuperlatiometer....maybe!

best regards David


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Not to sure about the Rolex, I'm still with the Breitling that's pictured above


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

saw a trail today and caught a glimps of said wristware, it's not the breitling, def 3 6 9 sub layout

he strikes me as a rolex wearer, he'd want to show he's arrived to his fellow "cooks"

did they do a yellow daytona? picture off amazon cropped and enlarged of his book cover


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Breitling Chrono Avenger M1 ? not so sure the sub dials look too close together?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Okay not to sure about the Breitling now after looking at Paul's post


----------



## essexlandy (Jan 25, 2006)

Blimey didn't expect so many responses!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yeah but we still don't know what it is for sure


----------

